# HLF Bean to Cup Coffee Machine



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We at Coffee Omega are proud to announce our partnership and stocking of HLF bean to cup coffee machine.

These fabulous machines are designed and manufactured in Italy, team at Coffee omega HQ cannot wait to get their hands on this ! 

As a new stockist we are offering all new purchases of any HLF bean to cup machines FREE MILK CHILLER WORTH £149 (limited time)

http://coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/HLF-coffee-machine

Price Match on this product!!!!


----------

